# non rated partition to one hour rated ceiling connection.



## sal (Jul 17, 2017)

Can you have a non rated partition wall interrupt the type x gypsum of a one hour ceiling in VB construction, or does the partition need to either also be rated or be attached to the under side of type x gypsum?


----------



## cda (Jul 17, 2017)

sal said:


> Can you have a non rated partition wall interrupt the type x gypsum of a one hour ceiling in VB construction, or does the partition need to either also be rated or be attached to the under side of type x gypsum?




Not sure your set up

If the non rated partition is in the one hour ceiling envelope, would say no problem


----------



## RLGA (Jul 17, 2017)

A rated assembly must be uninterrupted. If a nonrated wall intersects a rated floor/ceiling assembly, the gypsum board that is part of the rated ceiling must be continuous. If the wall is rated with a rating equal to or greater than the floor/ceiling assembly, then the ceiling gypsum board could be interrupted where the wall intersects the ceiling.


----------



## sal (Jul 17, 2017)

This may be hard to picture, but what a rated exterior wall at  a drop ceiling  (not panels, a finished drop gypsum ceiling)
The 2x nailed to the face of the studs for the drop ceiling breaks the continuity of the exterior wall gypsum. My understand is that is ok
because it can be treated like a fire partition. The void space between the ceiling and floor would be fire blocked at the gypsum ceiling and then
have type x cover the void space. Even better, fill the studs with roxul in the void area.


----------



## steveray (Jul 17, 2017)

Why is the exterior wall  rated in a VB building?


----------



## RLGA (Jul 17, 2017)

steveray said:


> Why is the exterior wall  rated in a VB building?


Could be due to fire separation distance per IBC Table 602.


----------



## sal (Jul 17, 2017)

less than 10' from property line


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 29, 2017)

As those have mentioned above - the fire resistance rating of the ceiling must be continuous without penetrations to maintain the assembly.  You may consider looking at the UL listing of the assembly to see if there are any permitted penetrations and how those penetrations are addressed.  If the penetration is not addressed to maintain the fire resistance rating then there is now a "short cut" in the fire resistance rating of the assembly and does not meet the intent of the Building Code.  I would refer to Chapter 7 of the IBC for additional information regarding the fire resistance rating of these types of elements:

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int...pter/7/fire-and-smoke-protection-features#703


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2017)

What's the occupancy? Can you treat it like an unprotected opening? IBC 2012 705.9 Exception.....


----------

